# My "mothers" day gift!



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

So I am not a mom of the human variety, but of the four-legged fur kind. We just moved this weekend and my amazing boyfriend knew I wanted to get my goats moved ASAP, Well I had to work today and I got home around 3 today and I see he's fixing up a shed in the back corner of the property for Izzy and her boys, and my new does Raiden and Lila. The fencing area is temporary until we figure out the property lines and I buy sheep/goat fencing. Here are pics of the progress and the goats enjoying the "freedom"!
The view from his garage up toward the goat pen!







What I came home too!







The inside unfinished







The goats enjoying the new area





















Also a question, would a 50x50 pen be big enough for the three does? The boys will be going to their new homes soon. They would have two 50x50 pens to rotate grazing.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice boyfriend points there huh!? Good man!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's a good bf. hopefully you didn't have to nag too much to get him to do this. lol


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

you have a great boyfriend! What a nice surprise for you to come home to  You have fainting goats right? They are nice looking!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I do have Fainters! The two little black and white ones need some work.. But hopefully I will get them Into shape after they are done with their Coccidia treatment.. Nchen, I didn't have to nag. We just didn't wanna have to chase back and forth twice a day to care for them.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I was just joking with the nagging thing....some men don't take hints well with those things (we were chatting about that in another thread here recently.....). your goaties are so cute!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Gotta love the fainters! :lovey: , that is what we have too All you goats look great and happy!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Sounds like you got a great 'furry mother's day' present! Congratulations! Looks like the goats are enjoying the freedom as well!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Good man! It looks good


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Really nice boyfriend! You go girl!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a great BF  Looks like a nice place for them , they sure look like they are enjoying it


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

What fence/Grid are you using? it looks bloody sturdy and perfect for goats!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

It is just a cattle panel with chicken wire zip-tied on so the babies couldn't get out! I was so excited to have the pen ready, but due to the rain, the goats had to stay inside.


Mommy to Sunset Ridge Fainters Isabel, Oaktree Farms Raiden, and Oaktree Farms Lila


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

deluxe points for me!! Happy for you! your goats are so cute. Happy Mothers goat day! They are our kids!!


----------

